# Crush NDNR



## Canadacan (Apr 17, 2020)

These are some of my recent additions which are not really that old but do hail from the early 80's the days of my youth.
The first one is the last of the tall 10oz (5th generation label) from Saskatchewan, used up till about 1992, maybe a tad latter. In BC I believe we went to the glass 500ml foam wrapped. Of course these  lime flavored bottles were deposit ones not NDNR.
Second is the 4th generation...I cant recall how late that label was used, maybe to about 1986-89.
So the most interesting are the two NDNR! Both bottles are dated 1980 and have the 3rd generation label, this was right near the end of that labels use. The bottles are tall slender in design and I can't recall any other Canadian soda's using such a bottle. It's nice to see how things crossed over a bit as the Strawberry has OZ/MLS and no UPC and the Grape is 300ml with a UPC. 

CORRECTION NOTE: (The first one is the last of the tall 10oz (5th generation label) from Saskatchewan, used up till about 1992, maybe a tad latter.)
There are two labels that came before this as indicated in the guide so that first lime bottle pictured would be the 7th generation not the 5th.






Pictured here are my other NDNR Crush bottles. The stubby 4th generation grape is 1982 and the orange is 1981, the embossed is 1966 and that bottle also comes in a rare amber! One thing in did note in the guide is those slender NDNR style was used in the USA in the early 1970's.


----------



## RCO (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't think I've seen a lot of those before , seen the 1 st Lime crush design before , or seen it in orange .

do they still sell lime crush ? thinking no but then I remembered seeing a tall can at a variety store downtown last summer , pretty sure it was Lime but might of been a limited run 

I find a lot of no deposit bottles in the wild without labels , wonder if some might of been crush bottles originally but now have no label ? 

amber crush NDNR from the 60's ? haven't seen that one before , in fact yet to even find the common one in the wild which seems odd considering all the bottles I find here


----------



## JKL (Apr 17, 2020)

Beautiful!  Great additions to an impressive collection.
I mentioned before, I have a new found affection for those paper labels hailing from that time period.


----------



## RCO (Apr 13, 2021)

finally found one of the embossed 10 oz crush no deposits in the wild , along a roadway that connected with a small highway . 

it cleaned up well and in pretty good condition , never found the crush embossed no deposit before despite the fact I've found just about every other Canadian no deposit by now 

French/English version "  your guarantee , freshness , purity , quality "    Crush international Limited


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 13, 2021)

RCO said:


> finally found one of the embossed 10 oz crush no deposits in the wild , along a roadway that connected with a small highway .
> 
> it cleaned up well and in pretty good condition , never found the crush embossed no deposit before despite the fact I've found just about every other Canadian no deposit by now
> 
> ...


That’s a very nice find! Like the embossing.


----------



## RCO (Apr 13, 2021)

Donas12 said:


> That’s a very nice find! Like the embossing.



for a no deposit it has a neat look to it , usually when I find a no deposit here its plain ( no embossing ) or coke / pepsi so was excited to finally find this one


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm actually looking for these brown versions....quite a bit tougher to find. They were only produced in 1965-66, if one was found dated 1964 or 1967 those would be extremely scarce....there is a very slim possibility a few were made.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 13, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> I'm actually looking for these brown versions....quite a bit tougher to find. They were only produced in 1965-66, if one was found dated 1964 or 1967 those would be extremely scarce....there is a very slim possibility a few were made.
> View attachment 223320
> I Saw Your Thread.  I Hope i Am Not Thread Jumping.  I Have These Three Crush Bottles I Don't Recall Where I Got them Or When But Are They Canadian or U.S A. Two Say Deposit And One Said  Cash Refund . My Wife Is From Quebec But Doesn't Care For Bottles .But All Is well I Don't Like Sewing And Washing Clothes Or Shopping .


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey thanks...if there is French print then they'd be Canadian. But those are not NDNR- (No Deposit No Return) bottles.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 13, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Hey thanks...if there is French print then they'd be Canadian. But those are not NDNR- (No Deposit No Return) bottles.


Thanks For The Come Back. With The Information . Grace Abounds.


----------



## RCO (Apr 13, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> I'm actually looking for these brown versions....quite a bit tougher to find. They were only produced in 1965-66, if one was found dated 1964 or 1967 those would be extremely scarce....there is a very slim possibility a few were made.
> View attachment 223320



I don't recall ever seeing the amber no deposits before but I haven't really been looking for one either


----------

